# Game 55: Kings @ Heat (2/26 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, February 26, 2013 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Probably the worst franchise in the league right now, if not the worst team. They still have enough talent to be explosive every now and then. Gotta take it seriously. Another "business" game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shane's out tonight with a tight hammy. Miller time?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, seems like we'll dust off Mike tonight. Hopefully he's fully over that bad flu he had.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Because of LeBron recently deciding to headline dunk contests during warmups,* Heat.com is now streaming warmups* and other pregame stuff. LeBron threw down a nasty between the leg dunk. Chalmers did a sorta 360. Miller dunked and hung on the rim. :eek8:

Also, after years of "Enter Sandman" LeBron has changed the Heat's come out music to Drake's "Started From the Bottom." Downgrade if you ask me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Definite downgrade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2UD 

Nice pick and roll


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Red on purple? Might be pushing it. Look too similar on my stream

Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB with the stepback


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

D sloppy to start


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Kings hitting everything


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What an awful start for the Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terrible, lazy start for Miami. Can't just rock up and beat teams without trying.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice fastbreak by Bosh, Lebron and Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2LBJ

sick pass


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio2LeKing


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, that was a clean block by Mario


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lewis is the new JJ

Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shard 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Birdman


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL

Awful Ray pass, Cole finishes it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Heat on a 19-1 run


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bird!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

RayJay


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray's too excited.

Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-22 after 1

Heat go down 8 early, but then go up 10 and are now up 5 at the end of the 1st.

Gotta keep up the active D and not have anymore sluggish droughts.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Weird, every player we've had in the game except Rio scored in that quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If Marcus Thronton and Jamal Crawford ever played on the same team, we'd never beat that team.


Wade 333

That was his 1st made 3 since January 30th.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That Wade 3 blew my mind.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I like when Spoelstra sticks his sack in a vise grip and puts Rashard Lewis on DeMarcus Cousins and things of that nature.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 15 already


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade now with 17.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade's doing some thangs lately.

Rashard is starting to really hurt us on both ends. I wonder if Mike is in any sort of playing condition.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wheres Battier tonight?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spotations :spo:

"Dwyane's feeling it, better cool him off"


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Marcus Thornton is abusing us. Who saw that coming...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Wheres Battier tonight?


Hamstring tightness. Out for tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh has been a bit spastic since his abysmal All-Star performance.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Warrrrio


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Bosh has been a bit spastic since his abysmal All-Star performance.


Think it has more to do with everything that's come out about his wife.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

surely she wouldnt sleep with Little Wayne...i mean...look at dude!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thray!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our D stinks tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shit doesn't all go to hell every time Ray dribbles, but it usually does.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron not being aggressive enough. Only 5 shots so far.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn awful half. Need to come out much more focused. Understandable that we forgot Sacramento had NBA players on their team. They do.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

53-51 at the half

two bad droughts in this game for the Heat. They gotta stop falling asleep.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo better give them a rocket at the half. Rubbish effort that first half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Is it the Kings announcers on LP tonight? Here's a clip of one of Lebron's warmup dunks from earlier tonight






That was clean.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Yeah, Kings are on LP


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Surprised we shot 50% in the first half. Felt like we missed a ton of open jumpers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD2Wade?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice tip in by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ alley-oop


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2LJ!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Poor D by Wade. Let Tyreke shoot!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dat fade :lebron:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So sloppy with the ball. We may be overworking Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Only playing defense in spurts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, horrendous D


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. They're hitting everything.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

85-84 after 1

Heat have given up 63 points in the last 2 quarters. Just awful D along with Salmons and Thompson hitting contested 3's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now they cant miss from 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333 again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is exactly how I pictured this game being. Knew it wouldn't be easy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Birdman dunking all over the place.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bird!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No FT's so far for Wade, weird.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Ray


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray seems to be breaking out of his slump of late. 18 points so far tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bird > Bosh tonight. Bosh is playing like a ****ing bitch lately


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron and 1!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Loud MVP chants for Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE!

Mr. 4th Quarter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade on fire!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade's mad LeBron stole his POTW. He's in beast mode lately.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> No FT's so far for Wade, weird.


Yup, since he's been attacking a lot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, 31 points yet 0 free throws. So weird. Especially for Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

Wow, sick find by Lebron and sick shot by Ray


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray!

Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thrrraaaay


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Take us home baby.

Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Marcus Thornton.

I'd love to know his 3pt % for his career against us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wtf? Thornton goes mega-cyborg against us.

Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Marcus Thornton, the ghost of PBev past


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thornton again. Holy shit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is just lol

Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** sake. THORNTOOOOON


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade free throws. Nooooo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade misses both. smh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Preparing for Thornton trey


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Of course. This shit seemed so over.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh you suck! Box out you clown!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tie game. 

Bosh got pushed like a bitch under the rim..


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

WTF Bosh!?!?!

Are you afraid of the ball or somethign!??!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OT

Unbelievable last 2 minutes of this game.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What a bad shot by Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How is Spo so great out of timeouts but we never get anything in those situations? At least get it to LeBron. ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WOW, behind the back and1 by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Manbearpiggin it!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cousins is just dominating Bosh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cousins is making Chris look like a fool


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh looks like he has forgotten how to play basketball


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Got a bad feeling about this game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Chris.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB lives!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Does Tyreke think it's his rookie year or something? FOH


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need stops. 

D has to step up for once tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is so unreliable in those free throw situations. He routinely misses 2 in that kinda pressure cooker.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You gotta be ****ing kidding me with Thornton..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thornton....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice turnaround by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kings shooting like they've never shot before.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Kings. Kidding me with these threes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is crazy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron dafuq is that?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta hit freebies....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** my life


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game should have been over 20 minutes ago. So frustrating.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

My goodness.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stops. Dont know why I bother, a 3 is coming.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Kings are ballin outta their mind tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hmm, Wade iso or Lebron iso?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Double OT. Wow, and no I'm not talking about Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** me


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant blame Spo there. Great play drawn up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy fouls batman!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh was wiiiiide open there too. Good pass to Lebron though, ill take that everytime


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What are they looking for?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat ball with .4 left.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

0.4 huh. Fisher style.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another great play drawn up by Spo. 


Just what this team needed on their 5th game in 7 nights. Double OT.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn. At least we got a look off finally.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Double OT.

We should've had this game won so long ago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, how was that not an and1 for Lebron?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

[email protected]


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the block!

LBJ 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Kidding me! THORNTON!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LETRAY!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron:!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Lebron got too cute there. Gotta make both these free throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

37 apiece for Wade and Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ohooh bad miss by Lebron!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2BOSH!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The new Scottie and MJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

38-15-7 for Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CBBBBB


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron is too good. Thought he'd shoot a pull-up there after hitting those 2 jumpers. Nope. Dunk for Bosh!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:manbearpig: performance

Flash has been unreal also. I refuse to call him WOW :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron looks on the brink of finally breaking a sweat.

Such a freak.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade and LeBron are individually a better combo than Jordan and Pippen, if that makes sense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> :manbearpig: performance
> 
> Flash has been unreal also. I refuse to call him WOW :laugh:


You and everyone else :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

39-7-7 for Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wadeeee


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miami lift to another gear, shut the door


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: :dwade:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Crazy. Awesome stats.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 141-129

Finally

Frustrating, but a win is a win. 

Wade and Lebron. Beasts.

Ray played great tonight as well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a performance by Lebron and Dwyane. In-****ing-credible.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If Wade just hit 1 of those free throws


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So, how comke that wasnt a kick ball at the end by Wade? :laugh:

basketball Gods gave Evans a nice lesson there at the end.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wtf is with players stealing balls and trying to stat pad when the game is being dribbled out these days? F'ing stupid.

But it was funny that he missed it and Wade put the ball under his foot Lmao.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Any Walking Dead Fans on the Heat forum?

How you like my ZomBron?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron ends the month at 29.5ppg on 64% shooting. 

Wade ends the month at 24ppg on 53% shooting.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> So, how comke that wasnt a kick ball at the end by Wade? :laugh:
> 
> basketball Gods gave Evans a nice lesson there at the end.


I was thinking the same. The refs were probably just equally upset with Evans. That was such a douche move and it was so perfect he missed. Great crowd response too.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We did everything at the end of regulation to let this thing go to OT. We deserved that. Marcus Thornton tho. WTF. This guy hates our guts.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ moving up the Heat killer charts. It seems those 2 guards with no conscience are Heat killers (Crawford, JR Smith, Thornton...)

Invariably they are always on a hot streak when they play us


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> We did everything at the end of regulation to let this thing go to OT. We deserved that. Marcus Thornton tho. WTF. This guy hates our guts.


Like I said earlier in the thread. if he ever got on the same team as Jamal Crawford, we'd never beat that team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Wade; "It would have been nice to have a 40-40" with LeBron. "But if I had hit my free throws, the game never would have got there."


This is true.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

40/40 would've been pretty special, but true point by Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Seems to always be a wing going off from 3 that hurts us the most. Often in conjunction with a PG making a lot of plays, though not so much this time.


----------

